# Opal owners: what's your seatpost, BB, and der. clamp size??



## Americano_a_Roma (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi all,
I just got meself an Opal frameset, and while I wait for it to arrive I'd like to start getting some components together to build it up. Can anyone tell me the BB type and size (I'm guessing 102mm English), seatpost (27.2, I think?), and front deraileur clamp sizes? I would think it would be the same for Orca and Onix frames too... 
Thanks!


----------



## leithenm (Jul 24, 2005)

Derailleur is 31.8
Seatpost is 27.2 (and make sure you get one that is long enough since they are semi-sloping frames)
BB is English threaded... I thought it was 68mm? At least that's what mine was and it fit fine. I just built my bike yesterday.
I believe it is the same as the Orca and Onix.
Good luck! It's a beautiful bike! What colour did you get?


----------



## Americano_a_Roma (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks! The 102mm for the BB is width, not diameter; I think that English BBs are virtually always 68, Italian 70. Mine is blue, should be arriving any day now. I'm gonna build it up with Centaur/Chorus components and use it for racing, as I'd hate to crash my C-50!!


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Pics?*

Got any pics? Here's mine.


----------



## sidsport (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for asking the question--and for the replies. Trying to get parts together for the arrival of my new Opal frameset and found just the info I needed. Glad my first post on here wasn't a lame cry for help that had already been provided. Ahh, the SEARCH function wins again...


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

I just picked up an 06 Opal frameset tonight. The seller questioned whether Campy gear will work with the frame due to some sort of drilling issue, specifically the front derailleur (!?!?). He has always run Shimano (as have I) so I'm curious if anyone else has heard of this type of issue. My plan is to attach Campy Chorus grupo with Kysrium SL wheels.


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

*Here's my Campy equiped Opal*

I have had my '06 Opal for a year now and this shot was taken at the bike shop during the install of a new FSA crankset and bottom bracket. I've had no problems with the Campy gear on the Opal.


----------



## ozzy7750 (Jul 20, 2007)

I just bought a new Opal frameset as well so should start building it up this week with a new DA groupset. It is going to be the first bike I have built but I think I understand everything so should be OK fingers crossed!

I have been going through the Park Tool Book, and it says before you install the BB cups to face the BB with a special tool. Is this necessary? I guess if it is I will need to take the frame to my LBS and get them to do that bit.

My second question is exactly what sort of headset it is that I will require. There is so many different options and it is all so confusing! Is it an integrated one I need or a press fit etc. etc. 

Thanks for your help


----------

